# It's 3am ......



## joeybagz (Mar 19, 2012)

It's 3am and i can't sleep..........





1-DSC01297 by joey_bagz, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 19, 2012)

Haha you should crack the other egg open


----------



## joeybagz (Mar 19, 2012)

I was thinking that but I didn't want to clean up the mess.


----------



## Eburk22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ha awesome


----------



## Cyril (Apr 3, 2012)

hahahaha.. Well thought up.


----------



## joeybagz (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, here the update to my first pic.........its ReggSIDENT EVIL!




1-DSC02853 by joey_bagz, on Flickr


----------



## nmoody (Apr 17, 2012)

Creative, love it!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, great!  Now's there's GANGS of marauding eggs out killing other eggs.


----------



## joeybagz (Apr 20, 2012)

A scary scene I ran across one night. I thought I heard some rattling and low groans in the house. As i walked out of my bedroom and down the hall all i could think about was that first encounter in resident evil all those years ago. Every step towards the noise made me relive those flash backs of resident evil the first time you run across the dogs in that hallway, the terror that made your hairs stand, thats the feeling i got as i turned into the kitchen and saw the moon light shinning through my window on to this.







1-Zombie Eggs by joey_bagz, on Flickr


----------

